
Derek Sivers: Books I’ve read (and notes on them) - udkl
https://sivers.org/book
======
webmaven
Interesting format - Using the lead graf as a summary isn't new, but pairing
that with the main body being unstructured notes (as opposed to more formal
prose) is new. Would be useful to have those notes link (medium style) to the
right place in an ebook.

